# welcher Full HD Bildschirm zum PC zocken?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Dezember 2009)

Nabend allerseits und frohe Weihnachten^^.

ich hab mir überlegt einen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen. Leider hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet. Ich suche einen FullHD LCD TV zwischen 37-42 Zoll groß, mit dem ich auch gut zocken kann, er sollte also eine niedrige Reaktionszeit haben.  
Ich würde ihn nur zum zocken und zum HD Filme gucken benutzen und meinen normalen 22 zoll TFT zum arbeiten etc.

könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den Samsung Syncmaster P2450H(24") er hat FULL HD und ist super zum zocken geeignet! Preis ca. 200€


> LCD TV zwischen 37-42 Zoll groß


Sorry, nicht gesehen!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Dezember 2009)

jau, die Größe ist halt das Problem^^.

ich weiss nich inwiefern die zum zocken geeignet sind.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

kann mir denn keiner tipps geben, auf was man bei einem HD TV zum Spielen achten muss?
Oder mir ein Produkte vorschlagen kann?


----------



## iGreggy (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja im Endeffekt kannst du jeden neueren TV nehmen, da spielen ja eh viele mit Ihren Konsolen rum. 100Hz-Technik sollte er aber schon haben (200Hz geht auch, muss aber nicht). Ich weiß das Samsung wohl eine Art Game-Modus integriert hat (frag mich aber jetzt bitte nicht genau was da gemacht wird). Ich selber habe ein Panasonic (allerdings HDready, war neben Toshiba der erste mit 100Hz-Technik) und ich kann nicht meckern. Bin ja Burnout-Liebhaber und habe keine Probleme beim Spielen. Die Mutter meiner Freundin hat einen neuen Phillips, ebenfalls mit 100Hz, und ihr Bild sieht echt klasse aus (viel besser als meins, wirkt plastischer/flüssiger).

Die besten Firmen sind wohl Samsung, Panasonic, Phillips und LG. Hol der mal die "AudioVideoFoto Bild", da findest du immer sehr gute Tests. Produkte kann dir hier wohl wirklich keiner Vorschlagen, da es so viele Geräte gibt. Allerdings kauf kein günstiges beim Media Markt, also kein Auslaufmodell oder so, und Finger weg vom NoName Firmen. 

Was ist dir denn besonders wichtig? Was willst du anschließen (PC o. Konsole)? Wie ist deine Spielneigung? Bist du der Mega-Gamer der die reinsten Gamingmäuse hat etc.?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

also ein ''name'' produkt wird es auf jeden fall werden^^.
also ich zock meistens shooter, gta4 und rennspiele, sodass ich auf jeden Fall ne schnelle Reaktionszeit brauche. Mir ist auch sehr wichtig, dass es keine Schlieren oder Ghost-Effekte beim Spielen gibt und dass das Bild realistische farben hat.

Anschliessen werd ich nur meinen PC (bin kein Konsolen-Fan) und den dann zum spielen und Filme schauen nutzen, zum TV gucken würde die Glotze nicht genutzt werden.

Hab mir schon ein paar angeschaut, die Vielfalt ist ja furchtbar groß...
Philips 42 PFL 8404 H/12 107 cm "Full-HD" 100 Hz: Amazon.de: Elektronik z.b.
oder Toshiba 42 XV 635 D 42 Zoll / 107 cm, Full HD, 100 Hz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Würde sowas in der Art gut sein, oder könnt ihr mir nocha ndere Tipps geben, ausser das er schon 100Hz haben sollte?

Wäre euch sehr verbunden


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2009)

1. Welchen Prozzi und welche Graka hast du? (Du brauchst eine Mega Graka für diese Größe, wenn du auf hoch spielen willst, HD 5970. HD5870 CF, ...)
2. Du brauchst eine sehr gute Maus maus mit mind 3000Dpi
3. Du musst von dem ding mind. 3m wegsitzen, kauf dir da lieber ne ps3


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

1. ich möchte die games nich auf max +AA und AF zocken, dafür bräuchte ich ja ne Monstermaschine^^
Ausserdem kommt bald ne 5870, die sollte die Auflösung wohl packen, CPU is Q6600@3,3GHz, reicht auch noch

2.hab nur ne Razer Copperhead, sollte aber reichen, bin ja kein Pro-Gamer^^

3.ich spiel viele Rennspiele, die zock ich dann mit meinem Joypad, Shooter auf dem fetten Teil mach ich dann eher so als Gag. Wenn ich gut sein will im multiplayer, nehm ich halt meinen 22 zoll LG, der ja sowieso angeschlossen ist.
Ich mag keine Konsolen^^
Habt ihr denn noch andere Tipps für mich, worauf man achten sollte?


----------



## Momchilo (28. Dezember 2009)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> 1. Welchen Prozzi und welche Graka hast du? (Du brauchst eine Mega Graka für diese Größe, wenn du auf hoch spielen willst, HD 5970. HD5870 CF, ...)
> 2. Du brauchst eine sehr gute Maus maus mit mind 3000Dpi
> 3. Du musst von dem ding mind. 3m wegsitzen, kauf dir da lieber ne ps3



1. Stimmt nicht. Mehr als FullHD gibt es nicht als Fernseher. Das heißt 1920*1080 Pixel, kein bisschen mehr Rechenarbeit als bei einem normalen FullHD Monitor. Eine 4890 würde also mehr als ausreichen.
2. Kein Pixel mehr, daher bleibt das Mausverhalten exakt gleich wie am Monitor. Der Zeiger wird größer, aber dafür sitzt man weiter weg.
3. Ja das ist richtig, zu nah ist sehr ekelig.

Wenn du ein aktuelles Gerät von Samsung etc. kaufst, machst du nichts falsch. Auf jedem kannst du ohne Probleme zocken. Am Besten schauste dir das Bild mal bei Saturn etc. an und suchst dir da den Schönsten aus. Kaufen natürlich dort, wo es am günstigsten ist


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub so werd ich es auch machen, einfach im Laden schauen, welcher das beste bild liefert und dann da kaufen, wo er am günstigsten ist

wieviel ms Reaktionszeit sollte der Fernseher haben, damit das Bild niemals verschmiert etc.?

Habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit der Nutzungs eines 42 zoll HD TV als 2. PC monitor? Muss man auf irgendwas besonders achten(Farbspektrum, Kontrast etc.)  oder reicht es, wenn man mit dem Bild zufireden ist?


----------



## Superwip (28. Dezember 2009)

Ist klassische 100 (oder mehr) Hz Technik beim Spielen nicht eher schlecht? Dadurch, dass die Videos erst intern auf 100 Hz hochgerechnet werden könnte ja ein dicker Inputlag entstehen, bem Zocken bringt es auch nix, nur Eingangsseitige 100Hz würden etwas bringen aber soetwas gibt es ja leider noch nicht wirklich außer bei ein paar Mitsubishi Rückpros und einigen Röhrenfernsehern


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

Also dann nich 100Hz?  was isn das Input-Lag??

Sry, aber ich kenn mich null mit Fernsehern aus...


----------



## Superwip (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Inputlag ist eine Zeitverzögerung zwischen Eingangssignal und effektiver Darstellung des Bildes; beim Fernsehen natürlich komplett egal, da es ja irrelevant ist ob man den Film Sekundenbruchteile zeitverzögert sieht- daher sind TVs nicht auf einen niedrigen Inputlag optimiert aber bei Spielen kann selbst ein sehr niedriger Inputlag noch durchaus störend sein, vorallem bei schnellen Shootern


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

kann man an den technischen daten sehen, ob bzw. wie groß das Inputlag is?


----------



## Low (28. Dezember 2009)

Kaufe mir am Samstag auch einen neuen LCD-TV.
Werde dann mit XBox360 Gamepad Rennspiele spielen. Da ich mein Zimmer umgestellt habe Sitze ich nun 450mm von der Glotze weg. Kann dir gerne ein Bericht erstatten ob das gut oder schlecht aussieht.
Der TV hat 50hz. Bild ist Klasse!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

jau das wäre echt top, macht das bitte.


----------



## F4K3R (28. Dezember 2009)

Also meiner Meinung wäre ein 42 Zoll oder so viel zu groß.
Ich würde da ehr auf einem FullHD TV in 32 Zoll Größe greifen.
Denn das Problem ist ja dass ich eine bestimmte Anzahl an Pixeln habe. Diese aber auf einem größerem TV immer breiter auseinandergezogen werden sodass das Bild ausgefüllt ist.
Stichpunkt Lochabstand bei alten Röhrengeräten kommt hier am nächsten an das Thema ran.
So kommt also zustande dass je größer der TV desto größer der Abstand zum Betrachter.
Grobe Faustregel ist hier: Bildschirmdiagonale mal 3 ergibt den Abstand zum Betrachter.
Allerdings gilt das beim Fernsehen. Beim PC Spiel ist es meiner Meinung nach noch anders.

Also wenn man einen 32 Zoll TV hat würde ich minimal einen Meter davon sitzen wollen. Alles andere wäre ein Pixeliges Bild.

Denn ein PC Monitor hat einfach eine höhere Pixeldichte. Ein PC Monitor in 24 oder 26 Zoll größe hat schon eine höhere Auflösung als FullHD.
Zumindestens wenn man sich Monitore über der 300€ Klasse ansieht.

Dann kommt noch das Problem mit dem InputLag hinzu. Aber da gibt es Geräte wo das Poblem nur auf dem Papier steht und in Realität nicht zu sehen ist.
Hier kann man es nur ausprobieren.
Ich selber habe noch keinen TV zum PC zocken.

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich einen maximal 32 Zoll großen Full HD kaufen und dann einfach alle Spiele drauf spielen und dann auch mit arbeiten und deinen 22 Zoll Monitor abschaffen.
Geht aber nur wenn du einen Abstand zum Monitor von ca. einen Meter einhalten kannst.

Ich würde ein Gerät von Philips oder Samsung der aktuellen Baureihe wählen.
Aber praktische Eigenerfahrung habe ich eben nicht.
Ich werde dieses Thema aber beobachten um zu sehen was man in der Praxis machen kann um dann den besten "Kompromiss" selber zu machen.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

@F4K3R:
Also ich kann den Abstand von maximal 1m nicht einhalten. Bei dem großen TV würde ich etwa 2,50 m entfernt sein.

Weisst du woran ich im Laden, oder auf dem Papier erkennen kann, wie das InputLag ausgeprägt ist?

den 22 zoll möchte ich nich abschaffen weil ich den noch zum arbeiten brauche, also Office etc.

mfg MoD


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab hier neben meinem 24 " Monitor nen 47 " von LG stehen (47LG5000) klappt 1a, keine Schlieren nichts ^^ Sitz soetwa 3m von weg und kein Problem bis jetzt mit gehabt.. Ausser auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten surfen is bei FullHD ein wenig schwierig. Aber zu zocken, besonders Rennspiele 1a


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

@Bamboocha2510
weisst du, wie man herausfinden kann,. ob es zu schlierenbildung bzw. InputLag kommen kann?
Haste den 47 LG über HDMI angeschlossen? spielste auch Shooter da druf?
Deine Erfahrungen würden mich sehr interressieren.

Was hälst du von dem hier: Toshiba 42 XV 635 D 42 Zoll / 107 cm, Full HD, 100 Hz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Mufflon (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe einen Samsung 37M8 Full-Hd und da kann man super darauf spielen.... Ne kabellose Maus wäre halt angebracht.
Internetseiten sind super zu erkennen musst man halt bissel vergrößern mit strg+mausrad....


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Dezember 2009)

wie kann man denn auf dem papier erkennen, ob ein Fernseher zum Spielen geeignet ist? Reaktionszeit, Hertz, noch was??


----------



## Mufflon (29. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich jeder fernseher ^^ Hatte nur im Fachmarkt geschaut was so das beste Bild hat und paar bewertungen gelesen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Dezember 2009)

ok alles klar
Mein Problem is einfach, die viel zu große Auswahl.

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch weitere Empfehlungen für mich

mfg MoD


----------



## iGreggy (29. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Inputlag ist das was ich dir erzählt habe über de Game-Modus, den manche Geräte haben (vor allem Samsung). Von Toshiba würde ich abraten, die Firma ist zwar die erste die neue Standards setzt (wie 100Hz), aber die Plagiate/Kopien der anderen sind meist besser danach^^. Ich glaube mit ´nem Samsung machst du nichts verkehrt, bei Panasonic und Gaming-Modus weiß ich nedde, habe selber keinen aber wie ich bereits sagte zocke ich ja Burnout (bekanntlich sehr schnelles Spiel und ich habe keine Schlieren oder so festgestellt (und das nicht mal über Scart). Ich denke wenn du ein relativ neueres Modell kaufst kannst du dir sicher sein das du keine Probleme haben wirst. Es gibts zwar Extremisten die sehen ja wirklich jede Macke bei ´nem TV (Ghost etc.), aber da du ja nicht mal mit massig AA/AF spielen willst denke ich mal nicht das du in die Sparte fällst. Mit Samsung/Phillips machst du glaube ich nichts verkehrt, und alles was dieses Jahr erschien sollte deinen Wünschen entsprechen.


----------



## F4K3R (29. Dezember 2009)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> @F4K3R:
> Also ich kann den Abstand von maximal 1m nicht einhalten. Bei dem großen TV würde ich etwa 2,50 m entfernt sein.
> 
> Weisst du woran ich im Laden, oder auf dem Papier erkennen kann, wie das InputLag ausgeprägt ist?
> ...




Also ich sprach nicht von einem maximalen Abstand von einem Meter sondern von einem minimalen Abstand von einem Meter.

Also ob ein Ferseher einen Inputlag hat würde ich mithilfe eines Testberichtes versuchen herauszufinden. Hierbei würde ich mal auf  PRAD | Index Startseite schauen. Dort werden sehr gute Tests gemacht. Ob jetzt bei jedem Test auf das Thema Inputlag eingegangen wird weiß ich nicht. Aber dort wird immer sehr viel getestet und wenn du da ein TV gefunden hast der gute Werte hat, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass alles was du nutzen möchtest auch funktioniert.

Aber wähle nicht so ein großen TV aus. Maximal würde ich dir 32 Zoll empfehlen.
Es sei denn du kannt Maus und Tastatur auf 3 Meter Entfernung setzen und dann damit zocken.
Aber selbst dann ist ein 32 Zoll durchaus ok.

Gruß
   F4K3R


edit:
der erste Test von einem Samsung: http://www.prad.de/new/tv/test-samsung-le-32a656a1f-teil16.html#Fazit
und ein Indikator zum InputLag scheint einfach die größe der ms zu sein. Also wenn ein TV 5ms hat wird der InputLag größer sein als ein 3ms TV. Diese Ploblem hast du aber bei deinem LCD 22 Zöller Monitor auch schon. Wieviel ms hat der? Kauf dir ein TV mit möglichst wenig ms und du hast vermutlich nen geringern InputLag als du ohnehin schon mit deinem Monitor hast. Kleiner Tipp von mir: http://www.hoh.de/LCD/LED/Plasma-TV...-32/Philips-32PFL8404H-LCD-TV_i2812_93549.htm


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. Dezember 2009)

hmm also, wenn du magst, kann ich gleich mal Crysis Warhead anreissen und per Cam nen Video von machen... Habe KEINE Schlierenbildung und KEINEN Input Lag feststellen können 

edit: so hier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWp-Moqhuq8

nicht wundern, kein V-Sync an


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2009)

Spielst du mit Maus oder Gamepad?

EDiT: geht das bei crysis überhaupt?^^


Wie weit sitzt du vom TV weg?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Dezember 2009)

@ F4K3R: okmih werd mich mal durch ein paar Tests durchlesen, hoffe mal danach bin ich schlauer.
Ich hab die Möglichkeit 3m inkluxive maus und tastatur zu zocken, also passt 42 zoll wohl
Mein 22Zoll TFt hat 2ms Reaktionszeit, isn LG Flatron L227WT.

@Bamboocha2510:
Geile sache, sieht echt fett aus, auf deinem Maschienchen^^. Wieviel ms hat dein Fernseher?

@Low:  ich zock mit beidem.

mfg MoD


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Dezember 2009)

und sitze zwischen 2,50 bzw. 3m weit wech. Also ich kann die Entfernung variieren.


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2009)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> @Low:  ich zock mit beidem.
> 
> mfg MoD



Ich meine nicht dich sondern diesen bombentyp


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir mal den LG 42LH5000 angeschaut, scheint echt ein top gerät zu sein.
Der hat allerdings 200 Hertz, was sagt mir das?
Habt ihr noch mehr Vorschläge und Anregungen?
*
*


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. Dezember 2009)

also.. ich sitz ca. 3m vom TV weg, ms kp. ich glaub 5, die ms sind aber leider nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Ich spiel mit Maus + Tastatur, alles andere kannste in nem Shooter doch vergessen 

Hehe, hatte bis vor kurzem noch nen Full HD Beamer, DER ging ab, sag ich euch, bei ner Bilddiagonalen von 4,50m


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Dezember 2009)

ist es richtig, dass bei dem LG 42 LH5000 die Programmierung und Menüführung mies ist?

Was haltet ihr von diesen?
LG 42 LH 3010 106,7 cm 16:9 Full-HD LCD-Fernseher mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und

Philips 42 PFL 5604 H/12 106,7 cm 16:9 Full-HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und

http://www.hoh.de/LCD/LED/Plasma-TV...cm-42/LG-Electronics-42LH7000_i2815_94386.htm

mfg MoD


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (30. Dezember 2009)

am besten gehste in nem MM oder Saturn, schaust dir die ganze LCD´s an und entscheidest aus dem Bauchgefühl raus. So hab ich es mit meinem auch gemacht... was bringen dir ms / Kontrast etc. wenn das Panel es net vernünftig umsetzen kann bzw. nen miserabeles Menü ist... und wenn du den passenden für dich gefunden hast, Modellname aufschreiben und ab ins Internet


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Dezember 2009)

ja ne is kla So werd ichs auch machen. 
Ich möchte aber auch eure Empfehlungen, Meinungen und Tipps zu bestimmten Geräten haben, sodass ich ein bisschen was weiss, bevor ich in den Laden gehe und mir der Verkäufer nur was andrehen will

Deshalb freu ich mich sehr, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen etc. mitteilt.

mfg MoD


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Januar 2010)

habt ihr noch irgendwelche Empfehlungen oder Tipps??


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2010)

> Hab mir mal den LG 42LH5000 angeschaut, scheint echt ein top gerät zu sein.
> Der hat allerdings 200 Hertz, was sagt mir das?



Das mit dem Inputlag ist hald so eine Sache... man kann ihn nur in Extremfällen einfach so sehen, und er ist auch nur relativ schwer genau und zuverlässig zu messen aber bereits ein relativ geringer Inputlag kann vor allem bei schnellen Shootern durchaus entscheidend sein... Das Problem ist, dass der Inputlag kaum in den technischen Daten zu finden ist und dass er bei TVs auch kaum getestet wird da er ja eigentlich nur beim Spielen relevant ist und TVs normalerweise nicht dazu verwendet werden...

Es muss auch nicht grundsätzlich sein, dass ein guter 200Hz TV immer einen größeren Inputlag hat als ein schlechtes 50Hz Modell, aber in der Regel wird dass der Fall sein, eben weil durch das Hochrechnen auf 200 Hz eine gewisse Verzögerung entstehen müsste- allerdings ist das alles nur Theorie- ich hab noch nie einen vernünftigen Inputlag Test eines 100/200 Hz TVs gesehen

Trotzdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Inputlag bei 100/200Hz Modellen querdurch im nicht wirklich spieletauglichen 50ms+ Bereich liegt, gute Gameingmonitore haben unter 10ms, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen bei etwa 200ms liegt können 50ms mehr oder weniger durchaus relevant sein... zumindestens wenn du Quake3 in der ESL spielst oder so

Prinzipbedingt hast du bei 100/200Hz Geräten jedenfalls MINDESTENS einen Inputlag von einem realen Frame bei 50 Hz also 20ms- warum? Weil ein Bild(1) vom TV empfangen wird, dann wartet der TV 20ms auf das nächste (2), rechnet dann ein Bild (3) dazwischen dazu und stellte erst dann das erste Bild (1) dar, dann (10ms später) das dazugerechnete (3), dann (nochmal 10ms später) das reale zweite (2), in der Praxis ist die Verzögerung aber vermutlich aufgrund der bei TVs nicht auf einen niedrigen Inputlag optimierten Signalverarbeitungszeit und der Zeit, die benötigt wird um die Zwischenbilder dazuzurechnen nochmal wesentlich höher...

Bei 50Hz Geräten wird der Inputlag allein durch die Signalverarbeitungszeit verursacht, aber allein die reicht bei einigen Geräten für einen Lag in der 50ms Gegend aus

Die Frage ist natürlich, was du spielst; der Inputlag ist nur wichtig, wo es auf eine hohe Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit ankommt, in Rollenspielen, Strategiespielen und Rennspielen etwa ist er eher zu vernachlässigen außer er ist wirklich extrem groß (> 100ms)

soviel zum großen Nachteil der 100/200Hz Technologie beim Spielen...

Mehr zum Inputlag und warum er so schwer zu messen ist: PRAD | Reportage: Inputlag


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Januar 2010)

und was ist, wenn man die 200Hertz Option beim zocken abstellt?

soo schnelle shooter wie quake 3 spiel ich gar nicht, ich denke der schnellste den ich spiele ist Left 4 dead 2, oder Call of Duty MW2.

PRAD | Testbericht LG 42LH5000
der letzte satz, kann man sich auf sowas verlassen? was hälst du von dem Gerät?

mfg MoD


----------



## heavyman (3. Januar 2010)

Also zum zocken würde ich schon auf einen Plasma Ferseher zurückgreifen da dieser so gut wie keine Reaktionszeit hat. Ein LCD Fernseher zieht bei extrem schnellen Szenen schlieren ob nun mit 100 Hz oder nicht.

Und bei Plasma Fernsehern würde ich einen Panasonic nehmen.

Einen aus der neusten Reihe wie den Panasonic TX-P42G15E

Panasonic TX-P42G15E Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

TV-Geräte - Viera Plasma TV - TX-P42G15E - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich

aber man könnte auch nach älteren Modellen schauen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte man sollte lieber LCd zum zocken benutzen

SFT ? Spielefilmetechnik.de - Technik/Special - Schnäppchen-TVs für Zocker: Die 13 besten Full-HD-Geräte für Sparfüchse (Seite 2)

mfg MoD


----------



## heavyman (3. Januar 2010)

Das einbrennen stimmt natürlich aber eigentlich habe ich nie darauf geachtet sondern eher af die schlieren ... Selber haben wir Zuhause auch einen 50" LCD und Plasma gehabt und ich fand die Qualität des Plasmas viel besser.

Das mit dem einbrennen stimmt natürlich darüber habe ich nicht nachgedacht >.<

MfG 

Marcel


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es schrecklich wenn man mit Tastatur und Maus vorm Fernseher sitzt und damit spielt wie man es bei einem "normalen" PC Monitor macht.


----------



## Mufflon (3. Januar 2010)

nein ich habe das jetzt schon seit einem Jahr habe ne kabellose maus tastatur von l,ogitech wünsch mir nichts besseres


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> und was ist, wenn man die 200Hertz Option beim zocken abstellt?
> 
> soo schnelle shooter wie quake 3 spiel ich gar nicht, ich denke der schnellste den ich spiele ist Left 4 dead 2, oder Call of Duty MW2.
> 
> ...




Was das Abschalten der 100/200 Hz Funktion bringt hängt vom Monitor ab; bei manchen Modellen möglicherweise garnichts weil einfach die Zwischenbilder im 50Hz Modus nichtmehr dargestellt werden aber bei mit Hirn konstruierten Modellen sollte der Inputlag tatsächlich auf das Niveau eines 50Hz Modells sinken, relativ zum 100/200Hz Modus am selben Gerät gewinnt man mindestens die vorhin beschriebenen 20ms, wahrscheinlich noch deutlich mehr

Und zu Plasma vs. LCD kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keine Ahnung vom Inputlag bei Plasma TVs habe... allerdings dürfte er wohl auch nicht besser als bei LCDs sein, da die Signalverarbeitungszeit ja nicht vom Panel verursacht wird, die Reaktionszeit ist bei _guten_ LCDs auch für jede Anwendung mittlerweile gut genug, auch kein wirkliches Kaufargument für Plasma TVs

Zu dem Gerät kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch nicht viel mehr darüber weiß als in dem Testbericht steht ^^ schlecht scheint es ja nicht zu sein


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2010)

Mufflon schrieb:


> nein ich habe das jetzt schon seit einem Jahr habe ne kabellose maus tastatur von l,ogitech wünsch mir nichts besseres




Wieweit sitzt du den von dem Gerät weg?

Wenn ich davor sitze wie bei einem PC Monitor finde ich es schrecklich.

Aber wenn ich meine Xbox Gamepad an dem PC anschließe und dann 4 Meter weit weg sitze ist es richtig geil


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Januar 2010)

habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Geräte-Empfehlungen?

ich werde auch viele Filme schauen. ca. 60% Filme+TV und 40% gaming.
Ich freue mich über weitere Meinungen

mfg MoD


----------



## kortos (7. Januar 2010)

mein nachbar hat den hier als Monitor an der Wand hängen:  SAMSUNG UE-32B6000 (UE32B6000VWXZG) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de  liefert ein super Bild, und wir konnten noch keinerlei Probleme feststellen. haben einige games probiert (cod:waw+mw2 mp, gta4, dirt2 etc.) und konnten keine schlieren oder reaktionszeitbedingte lags erkennen. werde mir das teil auch bald zulegen, wenn ich genug geld gespart habe, denn mich hats überzeugt, sowohl optisch als auch leistungstechnisch.   mfg


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Januar 2010)

Der is echt top aber den gibbet nich in 42 zoll und is auch weit zu teuer für mich.^^


----------



## enozone (11. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Wieweit sitzt du den von dem Gerät weg?
> 
> Wenn ich davor sitze wie bei einem PC Monitor finde ich es schrecklich.
> 
> Aber wenn ich meine Xbox Gamepad an dem PC anschließe und dann 4 Meter weit weg sitze ist es richtig geil



Hai...

ich bin zufällig über dein anderes Posting darauf aufmerksam geworden...
und muss Low zustimmen...
bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Philips LCD-PFL 47" 7404H (gibts in diversen Größen) und musste natürlich direkt mal meinen PC dranklemmen  und bin begeistert davon...
mitm Wireless Pad machts echt Laune darauf zu Zocken...
z.B. StreetFighter4,MotoGP08 usw. einzig bei CS und CoD WF2 machts keine...liegt aber wohl eher am zu niedrigem Couchtisch  und dem Abstand von ca. 2 Metern...

und wie ich finde hat dieser ein super Bild mit HD Material und auch bei SD macht er ein recht ordentliches wie ich finde...
und im Vergleich zum LG Plasma meines Bruders hab ich nich so nen Pixelbrei aufm Desktop oder wenn ich im Inet damit surfe...

gReetz eNo


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2010)

> bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Philips LCD-PFL 47" 7404H (gibts in diversen Größen) und musste natürlich direkt mal meinen PC dranklemmen  und bin begeistert davon...
> mitm Wireless Pad machts echt Laune darauf zu Zocken...
> z.B. StreetFighter4,MotoGP08 usw. einzig bei CS und CoD WF2 machts keine...liegt aber wohl eher am zu niedrigem Couchtisch  und dem Abstand von ca. 2 Metern...



Hey dat dingen sieht echt top aus, is nur etwas zu teuer für mich
Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen in Sachen maximal bis 800€?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2010)

Nochmal eine ganz andere frage.

Ich mächte den TV als 2.Monitor an meinem PC anschliessen(Grafikkarte:8800GTX), geht das problemlos? Kann ich zum filme schauen, einfach das Abspielprogramm auf den TV ziehen und auf Vollbild machen, oder läuft der Film dann gestreckt auf beiden Monitoren????

Wie ist das bei Spielen, laufen die dann geteilt auf beiden Monitoren???

Brauche dringend Antwort


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem Philips PFL 5604 H, der hat u.a. 5ms Reaktionszeit:

Philips 42 PFL 5604 H/12 106,7 cm 16:9 Full-HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten


----------



## Cionara (1. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir niemals nen TV bei nem Ladenbesuch ausgucken.
Die sind immer kacke eingestellt und darauf ausgelegt wer am hellsten die Verkaufshalle erleuchtet.

Eine Rangliste der besten HDTVs gibts zum Beispiel bei Cnet
Best HDTVs overall - CNET Reviews

Die besten Reaktionszeiten haben übrigens Plasma-TVs, die gibts ab 42" Full HD.
Ich bin erst kürzlich von nem 37" Full HD LCD auf den Panasonic G10 umgestiegen weil Plasmas ein wirklich schwarzes Schwarz haben, dass nicht ins gräuliche geht.

Hab mir vorher nen Sony KDL40V5800 AEP LCD-TV geholt weil der überall Top-Bewertung hatte allerdings hatte ich damit Backlight-Bleeding was bei vielen LCDs vorkommt. Also, dass man an den Ecken und Rändern etwas hellere Stellen hat. Bei Filmen mit schwarzen Balken ging das gar nicht klar.

Meine Empfehlung falls Plasma in Frage kommt: Panasonic TX-P42G10E Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfg Cionara


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (2. Februar 2010)

Also Plasmas sprengen eindeutig meinen Geldbeutel, hab nur um die 800€ zur Verfügung.

Was haltet ihr von dem Phillips PFL 42 7404?? Der hat schnelle reaktionszeit und anscheinend gute Bewertungn.

@Cionara: Wo hast du denn deinen TV gekauft, haste dir denn nicht vorher im Laden angeschaut? Laut SFT, sollen LCD Tvs besser zum Zocken geeignet sein  SFT ? Spielefilmetechnik.de - Technik/Special - Schnäppchen-TVs für Zocker: Die 13 besten Full-HD-Geräte für Sparfüchse (Seite 2) .

mfg


----------

